# Sitting Trot Help?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Slow the trot down by starting off by posting, and posting slowly. Then sit for a few beats and then go back to posting. Sitting trot in circles is easier than straight so long as you focus your eyes on the "center" of the circle. Only focus on sitting the trot for a few beats.. then as you get those beats down, increase the time spent sitting.

Also, you could be getting tense hips.. so be sure to loosen those hips BEFORE you get onto the horse.

Good luck!


----------



## ceasar (Dec 21, 2011)

the most common mistake ppl make when sitting the trot is worrying about thier posture to much and they end up trying to sit so tall and straight that they stiffen up thier backs.... keep your back soft and supple and allow it to absorb the bumps...use your knees hips and ankles to absorbs some of it to but dont get wobbly legged... if your head starts to bobble than your to soft and u wont be able to communicate your aid to the horse effectively...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Think of your back as a slinky. Absorb the bumpiness and move with your horse. Watch the horses ears for a rythym.


----------



## Zuzana (Dec 15, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> I am riding a new horse with the worst trot ever. (Not really, just SUPER bouncy). I can't get the sitting trot down.... like at all. I can very easily on other horses but on this new horse it is super hard. And help on how to do it better? Please?


Hi there,
sitting the trot can certainly be a challenge. There are a few different ways to do this - as you may already be guessing from the previous posts. This is just one of them:
Basically, your goal is for your underneath - your pelvis, to glue itself to the saddle. Then your seatbones will be "plugged in" to the saddle and will not slide over it or bounce. 

So your first step might be to find out exactly what that movement of the saddle is: You can watch some horses at the trot on the longe line - sometimes I put little masking tape "x's" where the seatbones would go on the saddle, to make it easier for the students to see. 
An even better way is for you to put one or both your hands on the saddle under your seat while at the trot and feel what's going on. 
Hopefully you will find that the saddle moves one side at a time - side to side/up and down/ and forward. 

Now your goal is twofold:
a) make sure you have enough mobility and knowledge to let that movement happen
b)you need to be stable and strong enough (especially in your core muscles) to be in control of this movement - to not let your body be bounced etc. 

So it is rather tricky, this "controlled relaxation" 

To develop the mobility: 
you can practice this off horse - stand with feet apart, knees bent. Then emulate what you felt as the saddle movement with your pelvis. If that is not a clear feeling for you - try this: 
move one side of your pelvis out and forward in a semi-circle, then bring it back to neutral (beside your other side). Then move the other side out and forward in a semi-circle, bring back and so on. Now in the actual trot - you won't be bringing your pelvis back, it will just be the sideways/forward motion. And yes, there is up/down included - once you get the side/forward motion, you can add allowing the side going forward to also go down a little bit. Have fun with it! It doesn't have to be perfect, or even really resemble the movement of the saddle at the trot - what matters is your awareness and range of motion, as well as control of the movement.
From this exercise - you can use your imagination - use a physio ball, or a soft chair to play with these feels...

Control and strength:
I will not go into detail about the core muscles here - you can post it as a separate topic if you'd like  (or if you are not clear about your seatbones -I would be happy to help)
So the challenge at the faster gait is to "keep up" with the horse. Remember that every time you move one side of your pelvis forward, that equals at least a few feet of forward progress - as the horse takes a step. Maybe pay attention to this when you are watching horses at the trot - the movement of the saddle - the forward/sideways movement that your seat has to do (one side at a time) - corresponds to the steps of the diagonal pairs of legs in trot. 
The forward swing/push of the advancing side of your pelvis is crucial! Just remember that your goal is to stay glued to the saddle, you don't want to be pushing so forcefully to slide over the saddle! But in my experience teaching, I need to encourage most people to make the trot movement bigger at the beginnings. Don' t be afraid to experiment and make BIG changes, you are not stuck in them - just try it in the spirit of fun.... 

And of course set it up for success - keep the horse slow to start with and you can only trot for 5 steps if need be. It's very difficult to get the correct feeling back after you start bouncing.... it may be a better bet to come back to walk, regroup and start again. 

And keep the thought in mind that with more learning, you will be able to change this horse to become as smooth as the others...

Hope this helps
Zuzana


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Zuzana! as I was reading your post I was thinking this is what my Riding Instructor would be saying (and what I hoped to try and say), so I clicked on your link was was delighted to see that you are a Ride With Your Mind Instructor as mine is too!!! I have learnt so much through her it has been quite mind blowing


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

if you were putting you're sinking your heals down, you wouldn't have so much of a problem. Your heals should be absorbing the bounciness


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> if you were putting you're sinking your heals down, you wouldn't have so much of a problem. Your heals should be absorbing the bounciness


Ehhhh, no. We're not posting or riding in two-point.

OP, disregard this advice and follow Zuzana's.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think Erica actually is hitting on something. Sometimes when folks are trying to do the sitting trot and are concerned with their equitation they'll end up _pulling their toes up_ rather then placing their weight in their heels. When you pull your toes up you end up kind of "closing your pelvis" if that makes sense. When you put weight in your heels you actually end up sinking down and if you allow yourself to open your pelvis then you can find it easiser to follow Zuzana's advice...


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

mildot said:


> Ehhhh, no. We're not posting or riding in two-point.
> 
> OP, disregard this advice and follow Zuzana's.



Ehhh..yes. If your heals are up you are floppy. Down you are more secure. Sinking weight into your heals helps with position. 

You can't tell someone to disregard my advice. Heals down is one of the main things you should do while ride. 

If I said do a back flip off the horse to sit the trot...then that would be something to disregard.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> Ehhh..yes. If your heals are up you are floppy. Down you are more secure. Sinking weight into your heals helps with position. .


A lower HEEL is the by product of a relaxed and open pelvis and leg. It isn't something you force to happen. Most GP level dressage riders ride with their foot nearly flat on the irons. I think they know how to sit the gait.



ErikaLynn said:


> You can't tell someone to disregard my advice.


I most certainly can. 



ErikaLynn said:


> Heals down is one of the main things you should do while ride.


That isn't something you DO. It's something that occurs as the result of you relaxing and opening your body correctly so that you are not pinching with your legs and thus your weight flows down to your feet.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

mildot said:


> A lower HEEL is the by product of a relaxed and open pelvis and leg. It isn't something you force to happen. Most GP level dressage riders ride with their foot nearly flat on the irons. I think they know how to sit the gait.
> 
> 
> I most certainly can.
> ...


No one is talking about GP dressage riders.

I was always taught to keep my heels down. And having your heel down is the most essential part of riding. Heels up, you fall off easier, your legs are loose, you have zero balance, and no control. I don't know what you are talking about, but you very rude to tell someone not to take my advice then give no advice in return. If you have nothing of use to say, then you should shut your mouth.

Sorry, to the OP for taking this thread off topic . I said what I needed to say.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> No one is talking about GP dressage riders.
> 
> I was always taught to keep my heels down. And having your heel down is the most essential part of riding. Heels up, you fall off easier, your legs are loose, you have zero balance, and no control. I don't know what you are talking about, but you very rude to tell someone not to take my advice then give no advice in return. If you have nothing of use to say, then you should shut your mouth.
> 
> Sorry, to the OP for taking this thread off topic . I said what I needed to say.


I have always been taught to keep my heels down, and I have learned what happens when you don't. Your upper body falls forwards, and you feel fall out of the stirrups, and you fall off; happens every-now-and-then.  The barn owner actually showed me a video today on YouTube that all you really truly do is move with your hips. Kind of like a posting trot and a canter, but still sitting in the saddle if you know what I mean. If you ignore her funky legs and heels, and the fact that her stirrups are a lot longer because she is riding dressage (I ride hunter/jumpers).


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> I have always been taught to keep my heels down, and I have learned what happens when you don't. Your upper body falls forwards, and you feel fall out of the stirrups, and you fall off; happens every-now-and-then.  The barn owner actually showed me a video today on YouTube that all you really truly do is move with your hips. Kind of like a posting trot and a canter, but still sitting in the saddle if you know what I mean. If you ignore her funky legs and heels, and the fact that her stirrups are a lot longer because she is riding dressage (I ride hunter/jumpers).
> 
> Learning to Sit the Trot - YouTube



That is a good video. She is moving her hips like that because she is pushing her horse with her seat. Since you ride hunters, you really don't need to move all that much..if your heels are down and you're relaxed, your body should naturally flow with the horse. Just practice you'll get the feel of it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Let me just say... when you are FIRST learning to ride, everyone tells you to keep those heels down and so we PUSH them down and we don't have enough weight in the seat.

What I have found to experience is that over time you develop this beautiful thing called muscle memory and you do it naturally without having to "push" to "brace."

Mildot is correct that a relaxed leg will help you sit the trot better and that pushing or leaning against the stirrups isn't but first you need to figure out how to put all of your weight into the seat and down your legs.

Erika is right because you do need to keep those heels down, but not to push them down like you're making a hole into the earth, or bracing against them so you start slamming or popping onto your horse's back.

It's a fine balance. 

But how I'd better describe the "feel" of the sitting trot is that your *seat bones* are *moving with the horse*. Your *legs are on the horse* but not pressing. They are *stretched down* all the way to your feet, and you are *lightly keeping pressure onto the ball of your foot*.

Now, the main thing you need to focus on is relaxing your hips.. tight hips makes for a very bumpy unpleasant ride. Secondly, the horse needs to not be hollow.. that also makes for a very bumpy ride. Thirdly, you need to stretch down and push all the weight into your seat and down the inside of your legs while making sure that your legs don't curl up into fetal position. 

Work on one thing at a time, for a little bit of time, each time you get on your horse. 

Also, remember... posting first helps both you AND your horse warm up and get ready to sit the trot. 

It's hard.. but once you get it, it's awesome! Believe me, my horse's soft trot used to feel like a rocket launcher.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Let me just say... when you are FIRST learning to ride, everyone tells you to keep those heels down and so we PUSH them down and we don't have enough weight in the seat.
> 
> What I have found to experience is that over time you develop this beautiful thing called muscle memory and you do it naturally without having to "push" to "brace."
> 
> ...


Thanks. I agree. =) Today when I rode my heels were down by themselves for about half of the sitting trot we did until I suddenly got unbalanced and shoved my heels down, and then I actually wasn't sitting it as well, but it was still working. I wish I had a video but my mom was working. =( My trainer said I did really really well today, especially while jumping.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> Thanks. I agree. =) Today when I rode my heels were down by themselves for about half of the sitting trot we did until I suddenly got unbalanced and shoved my heels down, and then I actually wasn't sitting it as well, but it was still working. I wish I had a video but my mom was working. =( My trainer said I did really really well today, especially while jumping.


 awesome! Gotta love those good lessons  

But yeah.. over correcting yourself can lead to being very unbalanced. Everything must be done in small tiny little soft steps. The softer and smaller, the more sensitive your horse becomes to you shifting your body weight and things like leg yields and cantering and circles become very easy.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> No one is talking about GP dressage riders.


They are the best at sitting the trot. Maybe you should start paying attention to how they ride.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> If you ignore her funky legs and heels,
> Learning to Sit the Trot - YouTube


You can't ignore her "funky legs and heels" because she's doing it right.

The "funky legs and heels" are a by product of total relaxation anywhere where tension is not needed and a core that exactly follows the motion of the horse by constantly contracting and releasing the abdominal and lumbar muscles.

Her heels are not "down" the way hunters ride only because the length of her leathers is where it should be for work on the flat. I guarantee you that the balls of her feet are rock solid on the irons.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

mildot said:


> You can't ignore her "funky legs and heels" because she's doing it right.


Her leg is swinging back and forth, and her heels keep coming up. My barn owner told me to ignore them because I was told not to ride like that, especially because I ride hunter/jumpers. Your supposed to be looked at her hips and not her feet or legs.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> Her leg is swinging back and forth, and her heels keep coming up. My barn owner told me to ignore them because I was told not to ride like that, especially because I ride hunter/jumpers. Your supposed to be looked at her hips and not her feet or legs.


I'll take Reiner Klimke as an example of how to ride a sitting trot.

FF to 8:33 to see how it's really done.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

mildot said:


> I'll take Reiner Klimke as an example of how to ride a sitting trot.
> 
> FF to 8:33 to see how it's really done.
> 
> Klimke and Ahlerich - 1984 Olympics Dressage - YouTube


I can't find one at the moment but I was told to try and find Beezie Madden before one of her rounds at the sitting trot. But that is what my sitting trot is supposed to be like. Or, the the other girls in the videos just without how their legs and feet are.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Another excellent rider doing it wrong with "floppy legs"


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

mildot said:


> Another excellent rider doing it wrong with "floppy legs"
> 
> How to do the sitting trot - YouTube


Again, dressage, not hunter/jumpers.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Oy vey, appearances over correct technique. 

Not a barn I would waste my money on.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> Again, dressage, not hunter/jumpers.


Nope. Correct vs incorrect. The discipline doesn't matter.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

mildot said:


> Nope. Correct vs incorrect. The discipline doesn't matter.


My stirrups aren't supposed to be that long, and my heels are not supposed to be like that, always down.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> My stirrups aren't supposed to be that long, and my heels are not supposed to be like that, always down.


You are still focusing on appearances rather than on the physical actions you need to take to sit the trot correctly.

Do as you wish.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

mildot said:


> You are still focusing on appearances rather than on the physical actions you need to take to sit the trot correctly.
> 
> Do as you wish.


But if I have long stirrup just so I can get the sitting trot before a JUMPING round, I will be reaching for my stirrups while trying to jump, and that would end up bad. And I sat the trot correctly with my heels coming up and my leg moving around this morning, because I did what my barn owner told me too.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

mildot said:


> They are the best at sitting the trot. Maybe you should start paying attention to how they ride.



Why? I have no problem sitting the trot. Plus dressage riders ride differently then hunter riders. You'll lose in a show if your stirrups are real long and your legs are constantly banging the horse's sides. Sure dressage riders can sit well, so can other disciplines...like Western Pleasure riders for example, but are you going to tell the OP to ride hunters as a western rider? Probably not.

Riding in a dressage saddle, the dressage way, is not going to help the OP sit the trot for hunters. She is specifically asking about her discipline. NOT dressage. So she needs to keep her heels down, legs secure, relaxed hips, and then she'll be sitting the trot like a hunter.

Sitting quietly at the trot is difficult..practice will for sure help.

Good luck.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> ...Sometimes when folks are trying to do the sitting trot and are concerned with their equitation they'll end up _pulling their toes up_ rather then placing their weight in their heels. When you pull your toes up you end up kind of "closing your pelvis" if that makes sense. When you put weight in your heels you actually end up sinking down and if you allow yourself to open your pelvis then you can find it easiser to follow Zuzana's advice...


Gotta disagree with you here. When I tried putting weight in my heels, or forcing my heels down (since folks said to get my heels down), I ended up shoving from my hip. That made the entire leg stiff and tense, and also resulted in bracing against the stirrup.

"Toes up" is done with a muscle in front of the shin bone. Bringing your toes up should have no effect at all on your leg or pelvis.

Also, FWIW: I hear a lot of folks talking about 'opening your pelvis', but that mental picture does nothing for me. My pelvis is bone. Bone doesn't open and close. I'm guessing that opening your pelvis means to relax your hip. Or your back. Or rotate your pelvis somewhere. Or something - don't know what. :-(

I honestly think people make sitting the trot sound a LOT harder than it is - and I write that as someone who took 3 years to learn to sit the trot!

When I read the advice on this thread, it all sounds so HARD! Do this, do that, work your tummy, relax your back, tension here, not there...

Yet I've watched my daughter-in-law & wife learn to sit the trot on their first & third lessons, respectively. Not perfectly, but OK. Yes, for their lesson they were using a western horse that jogged gently. And that is a great way to start learning, since it takes the fear out of things. But my daughter-in-law's second ride was on Trooper, who has a faster and rougher trot. And she did fine. Not perfect, but it was only her second time on a horse in her life.

For me, the key is to stop working so hard and just enjoy the bounce. Work = tension = bounce. Fun = less tension = less bounce. More fun = even less tension = even less bounce.

Get your legs as far underneath you as you can without tension. Lower the stirrups until you cannot brace against them. Make 'em long enough that posting would be difficult - you can raise them later, but for learning a sitting trot, leave 'em long.

Long, relaxed legs pull your hips down. The less you go up, the less distance you have to go down. Relaxed thighs draped against the horse help to absorb and slow the descent.

If need be, slouch. Slouching is wrong, but not as wrong as locking your back because you must be straight. Once you feel an unlocked lower back and a pelvis that moves with the horse, you'll know how to straighten up without becoming rigid.

Now have fun. Breathe deep, hold for a 3 count, and breathe out. Smile. Talk to your instructor. Stop fighting the horse.

I think this is something that is easiest to learn on a western saddle, because you can grab the horn and keep going without worrying about falling off. Worry = tension = pee-poor sitting trot.

It took my flexible 25 year old daughter-in-law about 5 minutes to develop an adequate sitting trot. It took my 54 year old wife longer - but she did OK on her third lesson.

After I finally learned to relax on the horse, I put my jump saddle on Trooper and...and did just fine with long stirrups. So I shortened the stirrups to a more normal length (still longer than a jump length since I don't jump), made sure my heels were as close to my hip as my stiff body allowed, and...and did just fine.

Working at sitting the trot is a contradiction in terms. With practice, your tummy will figure out how to tighten at the right time & in the right amount. And other phases of riding can be hard work. But sitting the trot ought to be one of the easiest things you can do on a horse. You will bounce some at first. So what? You're on a horse! Enjoy it! And then you will start to bounce less...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> ...Riding in a dressage saddle, the dressage way, is not going to help the OP sit the trot for hunters. She is specifically asking about her discipline. NOT dressage. So she needs to keep her heels down, legs secure, relaxed hips, and then she'll be sitting the trot like a hunter...


If the problem is bouncing, then sitting the trot is the same in western, Australian, or any English saddle.

Once you learn to relax and move with the horse, there is a lot of refinement that can be done, depending on the discipline. At that point, each discipline has different things they care about so the rider can progress. But one thing at a time. Once your hips aren't bouncing, the rest can be corrected and adjusted. IMHO.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

mildot, 

You're suffering from a bad case of discipline-centrism. Hunter riders do not sit the way they do because of the lack of a dressage education; they sit they way they do because of the expectations of their discipline. So what is correct is dressage may be incorrect in hunters and what is correct in hunters maybe incorrect in dressage. There isn't an absolute. 

I will never forget when a dressage instructor giving a clinic at my barn said in disgust "You hunter riders have such light hands!" From a hunter instructor, that would've been a compliment. 

You may be interested to know that in the hunter discipline, your seat is not supposed to be used as an aid, period. Heresy to a dressage rider, I know. You use your *weight* as an aid, but not your seat. And taking a full seat, like a correct dressage rider, would be seriously marked down in the hunter ring. I could explain the reasons for this in the origins of the discipline, but not really necessary to this discussion. 

It may also interest you to know that a hunter rider only ever sits a slow, shortened trot, never a full trot, let alone a medium, working or extended trot. So the deep seat and completely relaxed full movement of the joints of the leg is not necessary to follow the motion as it is for a dressage rider riding the range of gaits sitting. 

If you don't like hunters, that's fine. However, don't tell a hunter rider who's trying to be correct in *her* discipline that she's doing it wrong if she doesn't do it like a dressage rider. Or better yet, refrain from giving advice about disciplines you don't understand.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you are bracing against your stirrups then your weight is going into the balls of your feet...

Sigh... It's an art. You are arguing with an artist. You do not argue with an artist! Besides, this is my world and it revolves around me and that means that I'm right and you're wrond and my knowledge is key and hold that thought, I have to pee...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I understand NOW that I had it all wrong, and that getting your heel down does NOT mean "Push from the hip!" or "Brace against the stirrup!"

And some people may be smart enough to figure that out on their own. I was not. 

And now I've gotta go pee too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> Also, FWIW: I hear a lot of folks talking about 'opening your pelvis', but that mental picture does nothing for me. My pelvis is bone. Bone doesn't open and close. I'm guessing that opening your pelvis means to relax your hip. Or your back. Or rotate your pelvis somewhere. Or something - don't know what. :-(
> 
> 
> But sitting the trot ought to be one of the easiest things you can do on a horse. You will bounce some at first. So what? You're on a horse! Enjoy it! And then you will start to bounce less...


To me, opening your pelvis is more like the angle between your inner thigh and your pelvic bone. so when you "open" that angle you have more surface area on the horse and the correct muscles. You can work on increasing that angle by bringing your legs back and up and holding your toes as opening those hips feels at first like you're doing the splits. When you have this position, you can control how much weight you have in your seat bones vs. your stirrups instead of feeling like you're just "sitting" (at least in my experience.)

Sitting trot IS easy, but keeping it, is tricky. My horse and I taught each other sitting trot. The main thing is to relax though, both horse and rider. If the horse isn't relaxed, no matter how well you can sit a trot.. you won't be able to.

Just my experience.

Also I believe farmpony meant moving your entire foot as a whole so your toes were pointing up slightly. Not isolating the toes. When your foot is angled slightly up, your calf muscle is contracted and thus you have more power and you're more solid on the horse. You COULD ride with your leg completely relaxed too, but I find it harder to give a soft clear signal.

That being said, you shouldn't have your foot angled SO far upward that your heel is digging into the ground (if you were standing in sand.) I was once told that the greener the horse, the more prone people are to doing this but honestly I think it's more so how you are taught and reflection of nerves. Eitherway.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I notice a lot of people will try to hang on with their inner thigh. They'll end up pulling their knees forward and up and then pushing their calfs back and then pull their toes up rather then push their heels down. Also they'll lead forward and round their shoulders. 

Just take a deep breath and allow your lower legs to sink down. BSMS has a good point, let your legs go long and don't worry so much about squeezing with your legs. If you are balanced you'll be fine...


I love these ponies!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ That's one fat butt I have to say.... :rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That is too cute, farmpony


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

ErikaLynn said:


> Why? I have no problem sitting the trot. Plus dressage riders ride differently then hunter riders. You'll lose in a show if your stirrups are real long and your legs are constantly banging the horse's sides. Sure dressage riders can sit well, so can other disciplines...like Western Pleasure riders for example, but are you going to tell the OP to ride hunters as a western rider? Probably not.
> 
> Riding in a dressage saddle, the dressage way, is not going to help the OP sit the trot for hunters. She is specifically asking about her discipline. NOT dressage. So she needs to keep her heels down, legs secure, relaxed hips, and then she'll be sitting the trot like a hunter.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. =)


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> To me, opening your pelvis is more like the angle between your inner thigh and your pelvic bone. so when you "open" that angle you have more surface area on the horse and the correct muscles. You can work on increasing that angle by bringing your legs back and up and holding your toes as opening those hips feels at first like you're doing the splits. When you have this position, you can control how much weight you have in your seat bones vs. your stirrups instead of feeling like you're just "sitting" (at least in my experience.)...


Thank you. That makes sense. I confuse easily, and sometimes take a LONG time to get straightened out.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I notice a lot of people will try to hang on with their inner thigh. They'll end up pulling their knees forward and up and then pushing their calfs back and then pull their toes up rather then push their heels down. Also they'll lead forward and round their shoulders...


Dang! You've seen me ride!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> Thank you. That makes sense. I confuse easily, and sometimes take a LONG time to get straightened out.


It's all good. Happy to help


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

As long as your legs do not pinch the horse for balance, it really matters little how they are positioned. The thing that matters, and is essentially the same in ALL disciplines is how relaxed you are in the hip and your ability to stay centere, and stacked correctly over a following pelvis. 
That is where your ability to ride a sitting trot comes from. 

So, if the leg is long and "flopping" with the horse, or is bent at the knee and hugging the horse with heel down, as long as the rider is allowing the energy to move through the pelvis and lower back, they are sitting the trot correctly.

There are folks who have partially amputated legs who ride a beautiful sitting trot.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I just wanted to weigh in on the "heels down" thing. 

I was taught to shove my heel down as well. It just made me stiff didn't work out well to say the least. 

Then one day I was two-pointing, and my instructor told me to relaaaax my ankle. I needed an elastic ankle. Then it clicked. The weight goes into your heel... but you need a "bouncy" ankle that is nice and supple, and the balls of your toes are what keep you "anchored" in the stirrup. 

My jumping instructor always compliments my nice, solid leg and good ankles. 

Now if only I could learn to ride with a longer leg in dressage............


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Just wanted to agree with Mildot, that heels should never been jammed down, they should be level (or very slightly lower, but no real pressure in them) and in a neutral position allowing the leg and thigh to creat a snug hug but not be rigid and the back needs to soften to absord the bounce. Imagine you have huge springs in you core pulling you down into the saddle with each movement.

Dressage riders and hunters and jumpers do ride differently, but the basic principles are all the same. If the OP wants to do a sitting trot before a jump this can all be done with shorter stirrups. My dressage RI has given me a lesson in my GP saddle rather than my dressage one with stirrups at xc length practising sitting trot and canters and boy did I ache afterwars!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree with all the posters above who have made the point about the need for your ankle to be elastic and supple, and the danger of forcing the heel down locking your ankle knee and hip. 

However, I am going to quibble with this


> they should be level (or very slightly lower, but no real pressure in them) and in a neutral position.


Very true in dressage, but in a forward seat, you do need some depth in your heel for security. Not to the point that it's forced down and braced, but you will definitely ride with more depth in you heel in forward seat than dressage. 

Clava, I see you are in the UK. My limited understanding is that hunters on the flat there are ridden in something like a lower level dressage frame rather than a forward seat? American hunters are quite different; and a hunter "sitting trot" is a strange little anachronism. It's slowed and shortened, compared to the regular posting trot, and you are riding in forward seat, with 110 degree angle in your knee. Completely agree that if you were attempting to sit a full trot you would be better off with a level or nearly level heel.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Eliz said:


> Now if only I could learn to ride with a longer leg in dressage............


It'll come! Just a different feel


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

maura said:


> I agree with all the posters above who have made the point about the need for your ankle to be elastic and supple, and the danger of forcing the heel down locking your ankle knee and hip.
> 
> However, I am going to quibble with this
> Very true in dressage, but in a forward seat, you do need some depth in your heel for security. Not to the point that it's forced down and braced, but you will definitely ride with more depth in you heel in forward seat than dressage.
> ...


 
Oh, sorry, I didn't realise that there was a difference, to be honest a hunter show class here is ridden like a dressage test (as you say) but with shorter stirrups in a GP, my avatar on the left is me riding a show class which we won. The same goes for hunting really, just ordinary riding but with a more secure seat (shorter stirrups). but even then heels are not braced down.

I'm not a great jumper, but this is me with shorter stirrups without me heels pushed down and yes I am looking nervous.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> As long as your legs do not pinch the horse for balance, it really matters little how they are positioned. The thing that matters, and is essentially the same in ALL disciplines is how relaxed you are in the hip and your ability to stay centere, and stacked correctly over a following pelvis.
> That is where your ability to ride a sitting trot comes from.
> 
> So, if the leg is long and "flopping" with the horse, or is bent at the knee and hugging the horse with heel down, as long as the rider is allowing the energy to move through the pelvis and lower back, they are sitting the trot correctly.
> ...


I actually know someone that has had her leg amputated at the hip (a diabetic). She rides western pleasure walk, trot, and canter. She also does no stirrup wokr. Not sure if she's tried to jump yet or not. She even competes.


----------



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

Slow down the trot by half halting and then instead of rocking your seat forward and backwards try going left, right, left, right....with your seat bones.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

This is what a sitting trot in a hunter seat equitation class looks like in the US:










You can tell by the short stride and the lack of engagement behind that this is not a working trot.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Picture's not working.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> ^ Picture's not working.


I thought it was just my slow computer:lol:


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Clava said:


> I thought it was just my slow computer:lol:


I think it is working now.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh right, yes, not a working trot. Wouldn't a "gentle" dawdling trot like that be smoother than normal?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Clava said:


> Oh right, yes, not a working trot. Wouldn't a "gentle" dawdling trot like that be smoother than normal?


 

"dawdling trot" . . .I love that! Wouldn't it be cool if the dressage test said, "at E proceed in dawdling trot".


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Exactly, Clava!

Please don't get me wrong, after taking dressage lessons and learning how to have a following seat on a dressage horse, I could sit a hunter style sitting trot much more easily. 

However, it's really nothing like a working trot, and requires much less motion in your seat and hip to sit comfortably.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree you may be tense in your hips, relax and make sure the horse is collected. Post softly and also ground work really helps. You need to sit on your bum, and let your lower body move like jello  I also agree that putting weight in your heals will help you. The best thing to do is practice, practice, practice! It takes a long time (6 months) to develop muscles and skill to get it down.
Good luck!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

The way I teach my riders to understand sitting trot is to first start the exercise in walk. Preferably rider is on the lunge.
In Walk shut your eyes and allow your mind to focus on how the horse is moving your body. What you should be feeling is the way the horse lifts, moves forward and drops your hips with each step. In walk as there is no period of suspension you don't get thrown around as much.
In trot imagine the movement of your hips when riding a bicycle. As you pdal your hips move with the movement of the pedals. Sitting trot is very much like this too. So with the exercise - Eyes shut, into a soft trot and feel the movement. As soon as you bounce back to walkl and start again. Eventually the periods of trot will be longer and hoepfully easier. Once you have the feeling then start to increase the activity of the trot. When you bounce go back to working with your eyes shut.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Tnavas said:


> The way I teach my riders to understand sitting trot is to first start the exercise in walk. Preferably rider is on the lunge.
> In Walk shut your eyes and allow your mind to focus on how the horse is moving your body. What you should be feeling is the way the horse lifts, moves forward and drops your hips with each step. In walk as there is no period of suspension you don't get thrown around as much.
> In trot imagine the movement of your hips when riding a bicycle. As you pdal your hips move with the movement of the pedals. Sitting trot is very much like this too. So with the exercise - Eyes shut, into a soft trot and feel the movement. As soon as you bounce back to walkl and start again. Eventually the periods of trot will be longer and hoepfully easier. Once you have the feeling then start to increase the activity of the trot. When you bounce go back to working with your eyes shut.


Thanks! I really like the idea of the bike and the movements! I might have to get on my bike after all of our snow goes away, and then go for a ride. =)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Personally I think if you can get your horse to trot very slowly (a tick above walk) by slowing that posting down, then you can sit those few beats (with your legs on) and get a feel for it and then over time (a few weeks, a few months, dependent on YOU) ask for a slightly bigger trot, then work up to a working trot. You shouldn't go any faster than what you body can keep up with.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Sky, 

She isn't trying to sit a working trot. She's a hunt seat rider trying to improve her equitation sitting a hunter style slow sitting trot. Otherwise I think you advice is very sound.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

maura said:


> Sky,
> 
> She isn't trying to sit a working trot. She's a hunt seat rider trying to improve her equitation sitting a hunter style slow sitting trot. Otherwise I think you advice is very sound.


The funny thing is I knew that in the back of my mind LOL. I even liked someone's comment on the dawdling trot. My mistake!!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

maura said:


> ...She's a hunt seat rider trying to improve her equitation sitting a hunter style slow sitting trot...


That is why my post was inappropriate. Well intentioned, but not useful to the OP...

Someday, I will learn to read the WHOLE thread before responding. But I'm only 53, so I'm young and impetuous! :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> That is why my post was inappropriate. Well intentioned, but not useful to the OP...
> 
> Someday, I will learn to read the WHOLE thread before responding. But I'm only 53, so I'm young and impetuous! :lol:


I even read the whole thread and still messed it up..  

Sorry OP! But to keep back on target... once you get that sitting trot, you can ride it all day and you can come back to it so easily as soon as you learn to loosen the hips!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I even read the whole thread and still messed it up..
> 
> Sorry OP! But to keep back on target... once you get that sitting trot, you can ride it all day and you can come back to it so easily as soon as you learn to loosen the hips!


hehe thanks! I bet I will have a lot of fun with it. =) And it's fine, this actually was entertaining and I learned a lot!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You'll have to keep us updated! Or at least me, haha. I love hearing of others progressing


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> You'll have to keep us updated! Or at least me, haha. I love hearing of others progressing


haha well I sure will then! I will keep posting on here or make a new one... not sure exactly what to do yet..


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

What horse are you riding? I ride at the same barn as you and was just wondering which horse you had troubles doing the sitting trot on, cuz to me Bo's trot is insanely bouncy! Sitting trot and trotting no stirrups on him are my issues lol  I didn't have any problems with it till I tried it on him!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TripR3 said:


> What horse are you riding? I ride at the same barn as you and was just wondering which horse you had troubles doing the sitting trot on, cuz to me Bo's trot is insanely bouncy! Sitting trot and trotting no stirrups on him are my issues lol  I didn't have any problems with it till I tried it on him!


OMG yes who is this??


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

LOL! That's so funny! I don't know if I've actually seen you there or not, but I recognized our arena and instructor in your videos lol  If you have seen me I'm the beginner adult rider who looks ridiculous on horseback  hahaha.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TripR3 said:


> LOL! That's so funny! I don't know if I've actually seen you there or not, but I recognized our arena and instructor in your videos lol  If you have seen me I'm the beginner adult rider who looks ridiculous on horseback  hahaha.


Hahaha! I have seen a lot of people! I have probably seen you though! I am there a lot. My mom is the one who works in the office now, so I go there when I have nothing to do! Who do you ride?


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> Hahaha! I have seen a lot of people! I have probably seen you though! I am there a lot. My mom is the one who works in the office now, so I go there when I have nothing to do! Who do you ride?


Oh wow, that's awesome! I wish I could go there more that just for my once a week lesson lol, you are lucky! I'm usually there on Fridays. I started on Chiquita, but now I just ride Bo. I've ridden Socks once too lol. I haven't been going there long, I just started riding a few months ago. What about you?


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TripR3 said:


> Oh wow, that's awesome! I wish I could go there more that just for my once a week lesson lol, you are lucky! I'm usually there on Fridays. I started on Chiquita, but now I just ride Bo. I've ridden Socks once too lol. I haven't been going there long, I just started riding a few months ago. What about you?


I started 5 months ago. I first rode Teddy, then Bee. Then I rode Pluto, and now I ride Bo. I am going to be riding Bo for the show team. I did ride Chiquita on a trail ride though. I do take a lesson once a week, but starting January the show team is aloud to ride three times a week.


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> I started 5 months ago. I first rode Teddy, then Bee. Then I rode Pluto, and now I ride Bo. I am going to be riding Bo for the show team. I did ride Chiquita on a trail ride though. I do take a lesson once a week, but starting January the show team is aloud to ride three times a week.


Nice, that's awesome! I did a joint lesson once with my aunt and cousin and one of them rode Teddy, and the other rode Bee, lol. So I know of those horses, I've just never ridden them personally  . Good luck on the show team! I do anything to be able to ride three times a week! (Except maybe show  . I'd like to eventually, but I'm DEFINITELY not ready to anytime soon!)


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TripR3 said:


> Nice, that's awesome! I did a joint lesson once with my aunt and cousin and one of them rode Teddy, and the other rode Bee, lol. So I know of those horses, I've just never ridden them personally  . Good luck on the show team! I do anything to be able to ride three times a week! (Except maybe show  . I'd like to eventually, but I'm DEFINITELY not ready to anytime soon!)


Thanks! And I hope you come to one of the shows with us!


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

I would love to, can you do that? I really want to come along and watch to get an idea of what shows are like!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TripR3 said:


> I would love to, can you do that? I really want to come along and watch to get an idea of what shows are like!


Oh of course! I might do that when we go to the Royal, or I might ride in it. We aren't sure yet.


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> Oh of course! I might do that when we go to the Royal, or I might ride in it. We aren't sure yet.


Sweet! I don't even know what shows are coming up or when lol, so I hope they let me know so I can tag along!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TripR3 said:


> Sweet! I don't even know what shows are coming up or when lol, so I hope they let me know so I can tag along!


The first show of this season is March 9th! They will remind you!


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> The first show of this season is March 9th! They will remind you!


Awesome, thanks so much! I will definitely be there if I can!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TripR3 said:


> Awesome, thanks so much! I will definitely be there if I can!


Awesome! I also just heard the Chiquita and Penny are lame. (I don't know if you know Penny, but she is one of the new horses that came with Molly).


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> Awesome! I also just heard the Chiquita and Penny are lame. (I don't know if you know Penny, but she is one of the new horses that came with Molly).


Awww no!  That's so sad. No I don't know Penny, but man, that sucks


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TripR3 said:


> Awww no!  That's so sad. No I don't know Penny, but man, that sucks


Yeah it does. =( The vet was there today though so he looked at them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm taking jumping lessons on lesson horses. I can't sit even the slow(!) trot on those horses! Heck, they give me really bumpy ride even on rising trot. :shock:


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> Yeah it does. =( The vet was there today though so he looked at them.


Aww  Poor girls.


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope he had good news, and that they will get better soon!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TripR3 said:


> I hope he had good news, and that they will get better soon!


Yes I hope he did too! And I bet they will!


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm taking jumping lessons on lesson horses. I can't sit even the slow(!) trot on those horses! Heck, they give me really bumpy ride even on rising trot. :shock:


Hehe that's what it was like when I first started riding! The I actually got it down, and then I started riding Bo, the horse I ride now. His trot is just SO bumpy!!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

My instructor always tells me to relax. When you tense, it is harder to balance at sitting trot. Also, she said to think of moving side to side instead of forward and back. Of course, you don't actually really do that, but the thought helps me get better balance, and my horse can be very bouncy.


----------



## HorseLoverHunter (Jul 17, 2011)

TripR3 said:


> Awww no!  That's so sad. No I don't know Penny, but man, that sucks


I don't know if you knew Abbey, the paint? But she died today. =( She got colic and they couldn't do anything for her.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Think of your back as a slinky. Absorb the bumpiness and move with your horse. Watch the horses ears for a rythym.


Very helpful!


----------



## TripR3 (Oct 7, 2011)

HorseLoverHunter said:


> I don't know if you knew Abbey, the paint? But she died today. =( She got colic and they couldn't do anything for her.


I heard about that, it's so sad!


----------

